

Mobile Service for water - sardorbek
http://my.charitywater.org/from-programmers
Hello My name is Sardorbek. I am Software Engineer and Mobile developer.<p>You never heard about me, so I am not famous. My dream is to help everyone in the world to have basic needs.<p>SO, I am creating this donation campaign.<p>I promise, if this camping will reach its goal, I will create Parse.com kind of service for a mobile software developers, with more functionality and with fair price. People who will donate will get 1 year free usage of my service.<p>Lets help http:&#x2F;&#x2F;my.charitywater.org&#x2F;from-programmers
======
sardorbek
Hello My name is Sardorbek. I am Software Engineer and Mobile developer.

You never heard about me, so I am not famous. My dream is to help everyone in
the world to have basic needs.

SO, I am creating this donation campaign.

I promise, if this camping will reach its goal, I will create Parse.com kind
of service for a mobile software developers, with more functionality and with
fair price. People who will donate will get 1 year free usage of my service.

Lets help [http://my.charitywater.org/from-
programmers](http://my.charitywater.org/from-programmers)

